
Nest Cam Outdoor - fraXis
https://store.nest.com/product/outdoor-security-camera/
======
emocin
and whats to stop a potential intruder from snipping the power cord on that
thing?

~~~
mikestew
Same thing that stops a potential intruder from snipping the power cord on any
other outdoor camera: nothing, if their arms are long enough or they brought a
ladder (though there do exist sheathings that would give a knife or snips a
good fight). A battery-powered cam is not an option for me.

But the Nest cam isn't an option, either. I've got one of their indoor cams
which is enough to tell me not to buy another one. First, they'll want
_another_ $10/month to make the camera useful. Second, ooooh, they made it
waterproof. That's the Nest innovation at work! Given how much they've done
with the thing since they brought DropCam, I'm going to pass on what I've
concluded is a dead-end product.

Alternatives? Meh, I don't have one. Though I did run over to Withings' site
(I have one of their indoor cams I'm happy with) to see if they announced
anything outdoorsy lately. They have not. If they ever do, I'll buy one.

